# pinkies



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

my lfs has loads of diff sized pinkies r they ok to feed my ps and r they a good soruce of nutrition


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol to replies {WANKERS+







}


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

pinkies are fine to feed to your piranhas.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

cheers m8 ill give um a try


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Yeah sure, pinkies were the first thing i ever fed to my piranha, they love em.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I would like to try them with my Caribas and RBP,is there a certain size your fish need to be??my Cariba are like 5-6 inches and my RBP is 4 inches are these guys big enough???How do you buy these,are they frozen or alive,and do you just throw them in ???


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey Jack Burton, great [email protected] name. I love big trouble in little china!!!! Right on.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I could never feed an innocent mouse to a piranha. Maybe a minnow or something, but not a mammal.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Big trouble in little china kicks ass!


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Malice said:


> Big trouble in little china kicks ass!












Have you tried them pinkies yet JackBurton?


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Let me tell you my story about "pinkies",i went to 4 different LFS"s looking for these,and unfortunatly each store i was waited on by women,at each of these stores i was asked why i needed "pinkies"when i explained they were for my fish(not saying that i had P's)I was read the riot act!!!About how mean that was,how non-nutrietional it was and how dirty it made my water,well basically i was chased out of 2 stores,and told that they only sell them to snake owners,whats up with that???Next time i go to any of these stores,I"ll make sure to chas down some young(male) employee who doesnt give 2 shits!!By the way do these"pinkies"come frozen??


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Yes i used to buy mine frozen


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Yesterday, my daughter was cleaning out her gerbil cage and saw that there were 3 baby gerbils in the cage. Of course I was like holy sh*t, just what we need.
Well, She grabs them and says " I have an Idea....
Runs up the stairs and thows all 3 of them in the P tank, before I could say no.
She's such a morbid little sh*t!







The only 13 year old girl I have ever heard of that wants to be a morticion (sp?)
Anyway, the P's LOVED them! 
Do any of you think that the P's will be ok? I mean is there a difference between gerbil pinkies and mouse pinkies?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Poor little things.


----------

